# Confidentitality/proprietary information



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2007)

Some of you have questioned my "secretiveness" as to my place of employment.

On today's local news was the story of a construction worker who died on a major construction site here in Las Vegas. Here's the newspaper article. http://www.lvrj.com/news/10284917.html

My point of the story is that there were 4200 workers on the site at the time, and the site was evacuated. On his way out, one of the workers stopped to answer a reporter's questions. The worker's credentials were immediately confiscated. Although the TV News did not say anything further, I can guarantee the employee was separated from his employer. I'm sure his employer was a sub-contractor, as any employee of the General Contractor should know better. Even employees of subs of subs are required to sign a document stating they will not speak with the press or disclose private information. Some of the demand for secrecy can be tied to Martha Stewart's insider trading scandal, as most are publicly traded companies.

So please respect, if not my privacy, the privacy of my employer. I don't wish to be terminated, nor to spend time in a women's minimum security prison in West Virginia.

Does anyone else out there NOT want to tell us where he/she works?


----------



## avkid (Oct 7, 2007)

derekleffew said:


> I don't wish to be terminated, nor to spend time in a women's minimum security prison in West Virginia.


Umm...yeah


----------



## kwotipka (Oct 8, 2007)

Since a lot of the work I do is for Pharma companies, I cannot post certain images or talk (obviously) about content. That said, there are a few production companies that I work for that are not the "best image for good production". Therefore, I will blur or block out the company's logo. I think someone made a comment to this fact on one of my posts.

Other then that, since I work freelance, it's hard to fire yourself. I know that some schools have policies about posting photos or information online.

No one wants to get in trouble over something stupid so check before you post.

kw


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 9, 2007)

Your secretiveness is understandable derek.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I did have my college name listed in my signature for a while but decided to remove it when Hughesie started stalking me. Plus I didn't feel I like I should be speaking in the name of the college. I don't care if you know where I work and I doubt they care either. But it just seemed like a good idea to remove it.


----------



## len (Oct 9, 2007)

Since I'm the owner, I can pretty much do what I want. Except in regards to my clientele. But most of them have been weddings lately, so there's not a whole lot of secrets I would be revealing by posting pictures. As for the bands, they WANT to get more press. Any corporate stuff I do I'd be a little more cautious than with any other type of client. Any pix/comments I would post would not reveal the client, etc.


----------



## Charc (Oct 9, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I did have my college name listed in my signature for a while but decided to remove it when Hughesie started stalking me. Plus I didn't feel I like I should be speaking in the name of the college. I don't care if you know where I work and I doubt they care either. But it just seemed like a good idea to remove it.



Stalked...? What you say?


----------



## avkid (Oct 9, 2007)

In the midst of all this confidentiality talk I yet again think of the lack of a name policy.

I still think real names should be required for anyone over 14.(US laws)

It encourages responsibility and should put an end to some of the general nonsense that has been happening around here lately.

What happened to the good old days when we all got along?

Oh nuts, I sound like a grumpy old man.


----------



## Logos (Oct 9, 2007)

My real name is and always has been in my signature and the nonsense is fun.


----------



## avkid (Oct 9, 2007)

Logos said:


> My real name is and always has been in my signature


Thank you for that.

> and the nonsense is fun.


to an extent, but it is getting a bit ridiculous lately
I don't need to hear repetitive non scientific metric arguments and "playful" discrimination develop in every other thread.
It was funny for a while, but that time is long gone. 

I'm considering a hiatus again.

Obviously there are people to replace me, they already have.


----------



## Logos (Oct 10, 2007)

Actually I tend to agree with you. I have admitted defeat in the metric war and am hoping that Gafftaper will now let it lie. I never had anything to do with the Pirates or Ninjas.


----------



## Radman (Oct 10, 2007)

Metric is undeniably superior, pirates are obviously cooler, and the nonsense is definitely getting out of hand.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 10, 2007)

if you guys think the nonsense is out of hand here you should go out into the real internet, or even just over to LN.


----------



## Radman (Oct 10, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> if you guys think the nonsense is out of hand here you should go out into the real internet, or even just over to LN.


Lets not bring up 4chan or EELS.

Wait, what have I just done...


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 10, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> but decided to remove it when Hughesie started stalking me



what?


----------



## avkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> if you guys think the nonsense is out of hand here you should go out into the real internet, or even just over to LN.


I do go out into the real internet.
Places like this:
http://srforums.prosoundweb.com/
http://www.ukslc.org/forum/index.php
http://ratsound.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi
http://www.roadie.net/portal/html/modules/news/
http://www.fohonline.com/forum/index.php
We seem to get along fine there.
Even though I'm an amateur I feel as if they respect me and my opinions, even if they are occasionally stupid.
Heck, I have intelligent conversations with Dave Rat a couple of times a month.
Some of the biggest names in the SR industry respect me a tad bit.
I understand most of us are students or educational professionals.
If you students intend to do this for a living at any time in your life you need to practice acting like a professional now.
If any educators are participating in the nonsense, shame.
I know how educators are supposed to behave in and out of the classroom, both of my parents have been teaching for nearly 30 years.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 11, 2007)

oh lord you can be preachy, you must be a real blast at parties


----------



## avkid (Oct 11, 2007)

Pie4Weebl said:


> oh lord you can be preachy, you must be a real blast at parties


Believe it or not I'm known as a quiet, responsible guy that get the job done no matter what.
It takes a lot to get me this angry.

I do enjoy a good party every now and then after the work is done.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 12, 2007)

Alright, I'm stepping in here.

To allow professionals in the industry to post here without fear of being reprimanded by their employer for speaking out for or against a product, we do NOT require real names or places of employment. 

Generally, this community does get along better than most other communities. If someone is having a problem with another member, please contact myself or any member of the senior team. 

We do NOT condone harrassment, nor do we tolerate unfair accusations. However, seeing as both of those things tend to differ in the eyes of the beholder, we will deal with it on a case-by-case basis.

This community was built on mutual respect for one another and a desire to nurture and build up our members knowledge and skills. Let's please remember this always.

David Silvernail,
webmaster of ControlBooth.com


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 12, 2007)

ok, most of the people involved with this site are from a technical background, and each understands what position the other is in, normally we do not ask for any other infomation we only give guidance that could apply anywhere. for example a while ago i brought a picture from my place of work of dimmer with about 12 lights connected to it, mainly because i thought it was strange, and the responce i got was helpful to anyone, no one asked where i was all they knew what was i told them. the controlbooth community are great people and topics like this one help enforce that as we can all see how real the threat of confidentitality is but we are a community that helps rather than questions.

if you understand what i said, good cus i think i was very unclear

so in dot points

. Controlbooth is a great community of understanding people who never ask for more than web names and share this special relationship
.safety is key in technical theatre but advice given is always of a constructive nature never of a "im going to report this situation"


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 13, 2007)

Phil
First I hope I haven't said anything that offended you personally. I know I am a one of the primary screwballs around here. I believe in working hard and playing hard. I try to confine my nonsense to the off topic/new member forums or I try to wait until a thread has been fully answered before I post any nonsense. I respectfully disagree with you on the idea that educators must live by some special code of ethics in and out of the classroom. But I really appreciate and respect your knowledge, experience, and what you contribute around here. I would hate to see you "go on hiatus". We've added a lot of great experienced new people around here lately, but you have not been replaced. 

How's this for an apology, my real name...
Mark Staiff

And yes... the metric war is over.


----------

